# Verdienst eine Java- Programmieres



## PollerJava (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo,


da ich es nicht einschätzen kann, möchte ich gerne Fragen, wieviel man als Java- Programmierer verdienen kann nach einem Studiumabschluß und 1 jähriger Erfahrung, wo wird sich da das Gehalt bewegen.
Auch würd mich interessieren, wie ihr das seht, sich mit dem Java- Programmieren selbständig zu machen (grundsätzlich, mir ist schon klar, dass es auf die Projekte ankommt) aber wie sieht der Markt jetzt bzw wie könnte er in 2 Jahren aussehen.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Anregungen für mich.

Danke
Stefen


----------



## kama (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
da wären zuerst einmal die Frage: Welche art Studium? Dipl ? Dipl.(FH)? BA ? etc. Fachrichtung ? Informatik ?

Wärend des Studiums gearbeitet ? Welchen Bereich? Ok. 1 Jahr Erfahrung ...aber wo?

ich würde mal vorsichtig schätzen, dass das bei ca. 30-35 T (Brutto) im Jahr anfängt, aber das hängt natürlich auch von deinem Verhandlungsgeschick ab....und sich vor allem auf unterschiedliche Stellen bewerben...und nicht die Erste nehmen...


Selbständig machen, kann ich Dir nur raten zuerst einmal 3-5 Jahre in (verschiedene) Firmen zu arbeiten, damit Du überhaupt eine Ahnung vom Markt, von derTechnik usw. bekommst, sprich Erfahrung sammeln kannst....

Danach hast Du mit Sicherheit eine klareren Blick auf das Thema Selbständigkeit...

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Wildcard (12. Mai 2007)

Unter den reinen Entwicklern bist du mit Java weit vorne dabei.
Immer aufschlußreich ist der c't Gehaltsspiegel:
http://www.heise.de/ct/06/06/130/


----------



## PollerJava (13. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank,


----------



## M.L. (13. Mai 2007)

Diese Ausgabe des Javamagazin befasst sich mit weiterführenden Aspekten: http://javamagazin.de/itr/ausgaben/psecom,id,353,nodeid,20.html

mfg M.L.


----------



## thE_29 (13. Mai 2007)

Vorallem kann man das generell nicht so sagen!

In Ballungszentren kriegt man mehr (dafür sind dort die Lebenserhaltungskosten höher). Größere Firmen zahlen auch mehr! 

Nur kann ich als Österreicher da nicht soviel mitreden, den bei uns gehen Akademiker selten Programmierberufen nach (für sowas gibts ne HTL).

Also ich kenne in meinen Bekanntschaftskreis eigentlich gar keinen Programmierer der nen akademischen Titel hat! Die sind dann alle sowas wie Projektleiter, oder dgl. Vorallem verstehe ich es ja auch net, warum ich studiere um dann zu programmieren 
Nur gibts bei euch in Deutschland ja keine HTL´s (da hat man 5 Jahre programmieren, Datenbanken, Projektleitung, etc..) und daher wirds da auch bisi anders aussehen!
Und wenn man irgendwas macht mit viel Physik oder Mathematik dahinter (sei es irgendwelche Simulatoren programmieren oder so) ist bisi Uni Wissen nicht schlecht! Aber ich würde nach einem Studium sicher NIE wieder irgendwelche 0815 Anwendungen programmieren 

Aber das wird sich zeigen wenn ich mit meinem Berufsstudium endlich mal anfange (zZ ist mir meine Freizeit wichtiger :bae


----------



## Wildcard (13. Mai 2007)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie das in Österreich ist, aber in Deutschland gibt es mehr studierte Informatiker als Projektleiter  :wink: 
Es ist ja auch nicht so das man nichts anderes macht als stupide rumzucoden. Entwurf, Planung, Reviews, Service, Anforderungsanalysen,...
Je höher du auf der Leiter steigst, desto weiter entfernst du dich vom Code, aber ich denke für viele spielt auch programmieren noch lange Zeit eine Rolle.
Erhlich gesagt kenne ich keinen einzigen nicht studierten Entwickler persönlich.


----------



## byte (13. Mai 2007)

Also imo sollte der perfekte Projektleiter selbst auch einige Jahre fundierte Programmier- bzw. Entwicklungskenntnisse gesammelt haben. Ansonsten kannste den doch in der Pfeife rauchen.


----------



## Wildcard (13. Mai 2007)

fully ACK


----------



## thE_29 (14. Mai 2007)

Hrhr 
Naja, wie gesagt in Deutschland gibts ja keine HTL!

Bei uns sehen in der Regel Jobangebote so aus: HTL EDV Abschluss oder FH/Uni Abschluss! Und wir haben 2 PL die net wirklich super Ahnung vom Programmieren haben! Klar hatten sie an der FH/Uni zwar auch programmierern, aber genauso solche Leute stellen dann immer die fragen "ich wollte mich net so mit java beschäftigen aber ich bräuchte xyz Aufgabe bis morgen, weil mich das net so interessiert" im Aufgaben Subforum ^^

Von nem Freund von mir, den sein Vater gehört ein SW Unternehmen, welches ein Messverfahren hat (sogar Pyramiden von Gizeh vermessen) und da ist in der SW Abteilung auch kein einziger Akademiker, weil es einfach teurer kommt nen Akademiker einzustellen! Bzw, die Akademiker sich dann aufregen, warum sie genausoviel/wenig wie ich verdiene :bae:


----------



## The_S (14. Mai 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Erhlich gesagt kenne ich keinen einzigen nicht studierten Entwickler persönlich.



Kannst ja mal auf'n Bierchen bei mir vorbeifahren  .


----------



## AlArenal (14. Mai 2007)

Also ich kenne mehr studierte Entwickler die nichts können, als nicht-studierte. Auf dem Markt bleiben zum Großteil nur die fähigen Entwickler übrig, egal ob Studium oder nicht. Ich kenne wenigstens drei Informatiker in meinem ganz nahen Dunstkreis, deren Diplom nicht die Tinte wert ist, mit dem es bedruckt wurde...

Das gilt natürlich nicht für alle (wäre ja schrecklich...).


----------



## DP (14. Mai 2007)

M.L. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Diese Ausgabe des Javamagazin befasst sich mit weiterführenden Aspekten: http://javamagazin.de/itr/ausgaben/psecom,id,353,nodeid,20.html
> 
> mfg M.L.



und, zu welcher erkenntniss sind die gekommen?! meine ausgabe ist bei mir noch nicht angekommen :roll:


----------



## byte (14. Mai 2007)

Ein Informatik Studium kannst Du halt prima durchziehen, ohne fundierte Programmierkenntnisse zu sammeln. Ist ja auch kein Programmier Studium. Wenn solche Leute dann als Programmierer/ Entwickler anheuern, kommt halt sowas bei raus. Normalerweise sollte man im Studium lernen, sich in kurzer Zeit neues Wissen anzueignen. Leider lernt das wohl nicht jeder. Pi mal Daumen würde ich aber sagen, dass die Deppenquote überall ähnlich hoch ist - egal ob studiert oder nicht.


----------



## thE_29 (14. Mai 2007)

Oha, der Herr Hobbit ist also Akademiker? 

Maybe bin ich ja in 2 Jahren (glaub aber eher in 4 Jahren, da ich zZ zu faul bin zum Lernen :bae ja auch Akademiker.. Dann muss ich meine Aussage natürlich revidieren


----------



## The_S (14. Mai 2007)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oha, der Herr Hobbit ist also Akademiker?



Öhm, nein ... deswegen soll er ja ma bei mir vorbei fahren, damit er nen nicht studierten Entwickler persönlich kennenlernt 

Aber evtl. kommt das Studium ja noch (irgendwann) ...


----------



## Guest (14. Mai 2007)

Verdienst eine Java- Programmieres?

Hohn und Undankbarkeit.


----------



## DP (27. Mai 2007)

M.L. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Diese Ausgabe des Javamagazin befasst sich mit weiterführenden Aspekten: http://javamagazin.de/itr/ausgaben/psecom,id,353,nodeid,20.html
> 
> mfg M.L.



also aus dem kurzen beitrag direkt so eine titelstory zu machen?! 

sorry, da habe ich mehr erwartet.


----------



## Leroy42 (27. Mai 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wildcard hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann muß ich wohl draußen bleiben 
und euch nur das Bier von der Tanke holen!


----------



## The_S (27. Mai 2007)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



???


----------



## b0unc3 (27. Mai 2007)

glaube er will sagen, dass er akademiker ist!?


----------



## MasterEvil (27. Mai 2007)

Also Gehalt kommt auch stark auf die Region an!
In Hamburg werden wohl die wenigsten für unter 3000 Brutto im Monat schuften gehen, in Berlin sind die meisten froh wenn sich ihr Brutto-Lohn um die 2000 bewegt.


----------

